# Hovabator 1632 Questions



## Merve (Sep 6, 2008)

Hello

now we have gravid indigos we have bought a second hand 1632 model Hovabator. 

We have looked at the instructions obviously but they are about chickens. 

So..

1. Capacity - what do you reckon for Indigo snakes? We think their eggs will be similar to Bullsnakes. 

2. There are a good few holes in the top, do i want to cover these up or are they needed for ventilation?

Thats it i think. 

Cheers breeders..

Al


----------



## Merve (Sep 6, 2008)

Aww come on..


----------



## thomas (Jan 3, 2008)

wouldnt know about snake eggs but i use one for my cresty eggs,i dont cover the holes,i put the eggs in damp vermiculite in a tub with a lid on and put a few holes in the lid of the tub,it works fine for my egsg,havnt had any problems.hope that helps


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

I would have thought leaving them is fine. Sealed incubators need to be opened for air changes every week or so anyway.

Good luck with the indigos!


----------

